# new here



## firigidice (Apr 23, 2009)

hello i'm new here and thought i would show off a few of my models I've built to see what you guys think.

70 chevy








76 datsun 240z








skyline r32








70 chevelle ss








70 boss 429 (first attempt at 2 tone)









thanks for looking...


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Welcome! Nice Boss! I think the two tone looks good! Who makes that kit, Revell?


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Good stuff and what I like is that you have a well rounded collection of all things. Just need to get a little exotic in there.

I too like the color combo of the two tone. Looks great.
Chris


----------



## BudJ63 (Nov 11, 2001)

superduty455 said:


> Good stuff ,,,,, Just need to get a little exotic in there.
> Chris


 And a Deuce! :thumbsup:


----------



## firigidice (Apr 23, 2009)

SoleSky said:


> Welcome! Nice Boss! I think the two tone looks good! Who makes that kit, Revell?


yes that is a revell.

And thanks for the input guys.


----------

